# Une session exclusivement X11, sans aqua



## p4bl0 (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour 

Est-il possible de faire en sorte qu'une session de mon mac se lance sans aqua, juste avec x11 (ou un serveur x quelquonque, avec lequel je puisse utiliser des logiciel installer via fink) de tel sorte que si je change de session vers celle ci, j'arrive dans un environnement avec juste x11 et un terminal de x11 ?



merci


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Janvier 2006)

ou bien si quelqu'un sait comment ouvrir une session avec juste une console qui prend tout l'écran (mode console ?) comme ça je peut lancer x11 avec "startx"


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Janvier 2006)

ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait ça; d'après mes souvenirs :
d'abord je pense qu'il faut que tu aies activé le compte root
comme ça, dans l'écran de login, tu as une session "autre"
en tant que nom, tu rentres   >console
et là tu peux taper startx
(est ce que ça marche avec X11 ? ou ça ne marchait qu'avec XFree86 ? je ne sais pas)


----------



## Zeusviper (28 Janvier 2006)

Salut,
il y a bien le mode single user, mais je en suis pas sur que tu aura accès à la commande startx.

pour ce mode pomme+s au démarrage
et ATTENTION à ce que tu tapes ensuite!!

++

EDIT : bon en fait, en mode single user, pas moyen apparement.
mais comme le dit thierry ce doit etre ok, cf http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/x11/run-xfree86.php?phpLang=fr  pour plus d'infos.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Janvier 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait ça; d'après mes souvenirs :
> d'abord je pense qu'il faut que tu aies activé le compte root
> comme ça, dans l'écran de login, tu as une session "autre"
> en tant que nom, tu rentres   >console
> ...


merci, mais comment active-t-on le mode root ?


			
				Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> il y a bien le mode single user, mais je en suis pas sur que tu aura accès à la commande startx.
> 
> pour ce mode pomme+s au démarrage
> ...



Le truc c'est que je ne voudrait pas avoir à redémarrer, juste changer d'utilisateur, ou bien une fausse session comme le truc de ">console" qui ne marche pas : quand je le tape, l'écran devient bleu quelque seconde, puis il revient à la fenêtre d'ouverture de session...


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Janvier 2006)

je précise que depuis le terminal, on peut lancer startx et utiliser les logiciels installé via fink, sans utiliser l'application X11 (il y a une icône générique d'unix tool, qui s'appelle Xquartz qui vient dans le dock)

cela doit donc être faisable, même avec une session démarré en mode console.



Comment active-t-on le mode root ? j'ai pas trouver dans les préférences systèmes ni dans OnyX...



merci pour votre aide


----------



## Zeusviper (28 Janvier 2006)

Pour activer le compte root, il faut passer par l'utilitaire "NetInfo Manager". Il faut cliquer sur l'icône du cadenas et taper son mot de passe Administrateur pour pouvoir faire des modifications. Ensuite, dans le menu "Domaine", "Sécurité", choisir la commande "Activer l'utilisateur root", puis répondre "Ok" au message d'alerte. Par défaut, l'utilisateur root n'a pas de mot de passe. Il faut donc en fournir un, pourquoi pas le même que celui du compte Administrateur, cela simplifiera les choses.

Une fois l'utilisateur root créé (car il s'agit bien d'un utilisateur), il faut ouvrir un session avec le nom "root" et le mot de passe nouvellement créé, ou passer par le Terminal et la commande "su". La commande "su" ("substitute user") permet de changer l'utilisateur courant. Sans argument ("su" seul), on passe en root, mais on peut aussi changer d'utilisateur en faisant suivre la commande du nom de l'utilisateur (par exemple : "su simon").

ATTENTION : travailler constemment en tant que "root" n'est pas du tout conseillé.

Mais pour ton problème, à mon avis il sera impossible de faire cohabiter une session normale et une session en mode console. le mode console n'est accesible qu'au démarrage de la machine lors de l'écran de login, et à partir de ce mode on ne peut ouvrir plusieurs sessions, donc les 2 en meme temps...


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Janvier 2006)

d'accord, ben alors merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Janvier 2006)

ÇA MARCHE !!!!!

alors, explication :
avec le gestionnaire netinfo (application/utilitaires) activer le compte root. de cette manière, vous aurez accès à "Autre..." dans la fenêtre d'ouverture de session. Rebooter, cliquer sur autre et entrer ">console".
on vous demande votre login : tapez le nom complet de votre compte admin, puis votre password (attention, clavier en qwerty !)
Ensuite, votre login habituel se passe (votre fichier .profile est lu) puis vous avez accès à tout ce que vous voulez.

tapez "sudo startx", votre mot de passe admin et TADA !
la console disparais et laisse place à un fond d'écran bleu, la barre de menu apparait, avec juste le menu pomme, complet mais pas très fonctionnel (éteindre, redémarrer, suspendre l'activité, et fermer la session ne fonctionne pas*** mais vous avez accès aux préférence système.

J'ai testé, depuis le terminal x11, on peut lancer les logiciel installer via fink ou darwinport. Vous avez donc une session "open source" pleinement fonctionnelle !!
Vous pourrez par exemple lancer Gnome ou KDE !


*** donc attention à ne pas fermer la fenêtre de terminal x11, sinon vous devrez éteindre votre mac de manière brut : 5" sur le joli bouton. comment je le sais ?


----------



## FjRond (29 Janvier 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait ça; d'après mes souvenirs :
> d'abord je pense qu'il faut que tu aies activé le compte root
> comme ça, dans l'écran de login, tu as une session "autre"
> en tant que nom, tu rentres   >console
> ...


J'avais essayé Window Maker il y a un moment. Tout d'abord, il n'est pas utile d'activer le compte root pour se connecter en mode console. Par contre, il faut que toutes les sessions soient fermées et que les options des Préférences compte soient réglées sur: ouverture de session par nom et mot de passe.
Peut-être vaut-il mieux également régler l'économie d'énergie pour que l'écran et le système ne se mettent jamais en veille.
Personnellement, je passe régulièrement en mode >console pour la maintenance du système (avec diskutil, par exemple, etc.), beaucoup plus rapide de cette manière. De plus on déconseille en général d'activer ce compte, pratiquement inutile sur Mac OS X. En cas de besoin, « sudo su » suffit largement.


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2006)

Je fais plutôt : "sudo bash".
Mais, pas de chance, mon '>console' ne fonctionne plus : j'obtiens une erreur getty un peu absconse.

Au passage : c'est un peu dommage que Mac OS X ne propose pas aux unixiens d'activer plusieurs consoles virtuelles comme FreeBSD ou Linux (certains puristes n'aiment pas mais je trouve que c'est pratique et cela aiderait Truk2oof)


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Janvier 2006)

J'ai proposer le sujet aux gars d'AVosMac et OpenSource Magazine, ils ont répondu par l'affirmative, donc je suppose qu'il creuse le dossier et qu'il y aura un tuto dans un numéro d'un des deux bientôt


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

C'est intéressant ça. Et est-ce qu'avec ton truc, tu peux avoir une session Mac OS X et une session X11 en parallèle ? (Avec le fast switching user machin truc chose ?)


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Janvier 2006)

Non, il faut n'avoir aucune session d'ouverte pour pouvoir lancer la session >console
c'est dommage !

Mais je viens de découvrir un truc : en fait on peut lancer tout ce qu'on veut depuis la console, avec "open /applications/itunes.app" par exemple on lance iTunes...

mais vaut mieux d'abord lancer "startx" pour avoir un shell pour éteindre le mac (j'ai pas trouver comment quitter la session encore) puis lancer les appli depuis ce shell là*.

Donc on peut aussi lancer le dock par exemple ! j'ai pas trouver dans le système comment lancer Aqua, qui n'est apparemment pas une appli, mais l'interêt est somme toute assez limité :casse:

*EDIT : j'y vais pas pensé, mais si on a le dock et qu'il y a dedans l'application terminal.app, ça résout le problème


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

Qu'est-ce qui empêche de pouvoir lancer une session >console pendant qu'une autre est ouverte ? Est-ce que ça pourrait être contourner tu crois ?


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui empêche de pouvoir lancer une session >console pendant qu'une autre est ouverte ? Est-ce que ça pourrait être contourner tu crois ?


Je ne sais pas comment contourner le problème...

Mais tout ce que je sais, c'est que si on essaye de lancer une session >console quand une autre est ouverte, l'écran devient bleu uni (comme au démarrage, derrière le chargement d'OSX avec la barre de progression) puis retourne après quelques secondes sur la fenêtre d'ouverture de session...


----------



## Thierry6 (29 Janvier 2006)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> J'avais essayé Window Maker il y a un moment.



quel idiot je suis  

les dernières fois que j'ai essayé, je devais avoir quartz-wm sélectionné en tant que gestionnaire de fenêtre, c'est pour ça que ça marchait pas et que je me suis mis à penser que X11 ne le permettait plus.


----------



## daffyb (30 Janvier 2006)

pour quitter le mode console, il suffit de taper exit... et hop, on revient à l'écran de login


----------



## Einbert (30 Janvier 2006)

Personnellement, je ne vois pas vraiment l'avantage de démarrer en mode console pour ensuite lancer une session X, si ce n'est peut-être d'avoir une interface plus légère. N'est-il pas plus simple d'installer XFree86 via Fink (désinstaller X11 d'Apple au préalable) et d'y ajouter un Window Manager tout simple du genre windowmaker ou un plus poussif à la Gnome ou KDE si désiré, puis de passer d'une session à une autre ? 
Dans le même genre, ce qu'il manque vraiment à OS X, est une combinaison de touche qui permet de passer du mode graphique au single-user mode (cela serait vraiment très pratique...).
S'îl existe un fichier /etc/inittab sous OS X, il faudrait essayer de le mettre en runlevel 3 pour voir  . Si ce fichier n'existe pas tel quel, où se trouve l'équivalent ?

++


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2006)

Là, je pense que tu fais fausse route : ub raccourci clavier pour passer en single-user ... cela signifie que tu zigouilles toutes tes applications, tu clos la session, tu quittes l'application "LoginWindow" ...
C'est un peu drastique !!

Sous FreeBSD ou Linux, tu as des consoles virtuelles : ça, c'est pratique puisque tu n'as pas à ramener ton système en mode user 3 pour en profiter. Un simple raccourci clavier (de mémoire : alt-Fx,  1 &#8804; x &#8804; 6 ) te permet alors de passer simplement du mode graphique en mode console. Mais tu ne perds rien.

Le single-user ne sert en réalité qu'à faire de la maintenance.


----------



## Einbert (30 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sous FreeBSD ou Linux, tu as des consoles virtuelles : ça, c'est pratique puisque tu n'as pas à ramener ton système en mode user 3 pour en profiter.


Dommage qu'il ne l'intègre pas dans OS X. Cela devrait être faisable... Pour certaines opérations, je préfère les faire au terminal, car plus rapide et je ne l'utiliserais pas que pour de la maintenance  .

++


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2006)

Cela étant, l'application Terminal est vraiment bien, je trouve (simple, configurable et pratique)


----------

